# Recovering Gold From Cell Phone SIM Cards - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 25, 2016)

This was a nightmare because I had so few of these SIM cards to work with.

I only had 61 grams, but I managed to get a tiny bead of gold.

I'd say start with at least a half kilo!

https://youtu.be/wGM1-0NaQLU

kadriver


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi kadriver!
Informative as always, thanks a lot once more. 
I'm really curious by your beaker lid.
What do you use?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm probably going to get slapped for saying this but why did you put all that plastic in a frying pan and burn it out in the open air? 

The very least you could have done was to cut the small quantity of sim cards out of the holding plastic before doing it. I'm sorry but that really does concern me, so excuse me for speaking up. I think it's a bad example to give to people when normally your videos have so much merit.

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Apr 15, 2016)

spaceships said:


> I'm probably going to get slapped for saying this but why did you put all that plastic in a frying pan and burn it out in the open air?
> 
> The very least you could have done was to cut the small quantity of sim cards out of the holding plastic before doing it. I'm sorry but that really does concern me, so excuse me for speaking up. I think it's a bad example to give to people when normally your videos have so much merit.
> 
> Jon



Besides the the gold plating on the outside there is a IC chip on the inside with bonding wires - so they need to be incinerated in order to get the bond wire gold

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm good with that bit Kurt. It's the "chuck it all in and burn it on an open flame" bit without trimming it down and minimising the incineration that I don't agree with.


----------

